# Just a try



## Alexander (Oct 23, 2002)

ok


----------



## Alexander (Oct 23, 2002)

prova fast reply


----------



## KiVan (Oct 23, 2002)

fast reply


----------



## Omero (Oct 23, 2002)

Provo anche io va...


----------



## KiVan (Oct 23, 2002)

tutto perfetto


----------



## Alexander (Oct 23, 2002)

e ne dubitavi?


----------



## KiVan (Oct 23, 2002)

english only!!!


----------



## Issac (Mar 26, 2005)

yeh, english only! lol


----------



## mynimal (Mar 26, 2005)

QUOTE(Issac @ Mar 26 2005 said:


> yeh, english only! lol


----------



## Tigerbite (Mar 27, 2005)

QUOTE(mynimal @ Mar 26 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Issac @ Mar 26 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > yeh, english only! lol


----------



## Opium (Mar 27, 2005)

Your bringing back a topic from the 24th October 2002? As insteresting as it is, I think your should let it die, even if it is the second topic ever posted on gbatemp, m'kay?


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 27, 2005)

what happened to the first?


----------



## Eruonen (Mar 27, 2005)

QUOTE(DeMoNSTaR @ Mar 27 2005 said:


> what happened to the first?



Read this: click


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Mar 27, 2005)

Cos'è, la sezione Italian? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh sorry, english only! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But this is the second topic! OMG!!!


----------



## The Teej (Mar 27, 2005)

ZOMGBBQ!

GRAVEDIGGAH!

Oh well, I guess this answers my question as to whether I'm allowed to reply to this thread or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think this should be stickied....


----------



## evolutioner (Mar 27, 2005)

wats this?


----------



## Dark[Devil] (Mar 27, 2005)

WOW! This whole time I thought KiVan and Alexander came back posting a little spam, and now after reading Opium's post I see it's from 02! LOL


----------



## Dirtie (Jul 13, 2006)

Survival of the fittest - ie. this thread


----------



## chuckstudios (Dec 27, 2006)

.


----------



## dice (Dec 27, 2006)

... well it was bound to happen wasn't it


----------



## lookout (Dec 28, 2006)

This topic is from the dead...Oct 23 2002 (under 5 year olds)


----------



## yus786 (Oct 23, 2007)

QUOTE(lookout @ Dec 28 2006 said:


> This topic is from the dead...Oct 23 2002 (under 5 year olds)



woah this topic is exactly 5 years old

was just looking at kivans posts and clicked it and saw the date then hovered over the time on the bottom and saw that its the same date 5 years on :S

wierd heh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





yus786


----------



## m|kk| (Nov 30, 2007)

o.O


----------



## ZeWarrior (Nov 30, 2007)

What do you know This topic is exactly 5 years, one month and 6 days old.


----------



## lagman (Nov 30, 2007)

m|kk| wins.


----------



## VVoltz (Nov 30, 2007)

hola a todos


----------



## chuckstudios (Nov 30, 2007)

ATTENTION GBATEMPLINGS
WE HAVE SECURED THE MOTHERSHIP


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 30, 2007)

why and when did kivan, alexander, and omero leave?


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 11, 2008)

bumpety bump bump


----------



## phoood (Mar 6, 2008)

posting in epic thread.


----------



## DarkAura (Mar 6, 2008)

now i'm famous too!


----------



## Talaria (Mar 6, 2008)

ok

*Posts merged*

prova fast reply

*Posts merged*

prova triple post merge


----------



## JPH (Mar 6, 2008)

Talaria said:
			
		

> ok
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...



lol u are gay biggy T


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (May 3, 2008)

OMG
the second topic!!!!!


----------



## Jackreyes (May 3, 2008)

NO WAI!


----------



## krazykirk (May 3, 2008)

ZOMGLOLKTHXBAI


----------



## lagman (May 3, 2008)

Opium said:
			
		

> Your bringing back a topic from the 24th October 2002? As insteresting as it is, I think your should let it die, even if it is the second topic ever posted on gbatemp, m'kay?


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 28, 2008)

Wow this topic is old.


----------



## moozxy (May 28, 2008)

I CAN'T BELIEVE WE'RE TALKING ABOUT THIS INSTEAD OF WHAT KIND OF JEANS YOU ARE WEARING RIGHT NOW!!!!

FUCK!


----------



## Sephi (Jun 30, 2008)

BACK FROM THE DEAD

epic thread is epic.


----------



## test84 (Jun 30, 2008)

oh oh, havent seen lagman acting like mods!
since I was/am away.


----------



## dice (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm just gonna close this...

*Posts merged*

LAST POST!!!!!!1!!!!!!!1


----------



## The Teej (Jun 30, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> I'm just gonna close this...
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> LAST POST!!!!!!1!!!!!!!1









LAST POST IS EPIC POST


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 30, 2008)

opened so i can own linkiboy again


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2008)

Last post. NO-MOD GET


----------



## Sinkhead (Jun 30, 2008)

owned. again.

*last post!*


----------



## Spikey (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow... m|kk| posted here and I haven't. Where the heck have I been?


----------



## euphemism (Jul 7, 2008)

SpikeyNDS said:
			
		

> Wow... m|kk| posted here and I haven't. Where the heck have I been?




Not here?  *sneaks a muffin*


----------



## Orc (Jul 7, 2008)




----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 7, 2008)

I posted here. Twice!


----------



## science (Jul 7, 2008)

inb4 tubface

i mean sinkhead


----------



## Sephi (Jul 7, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> I posted here. Twice!


So have I!


----------



## arctic_flame (Jul 7, 2008)

:facepalm:


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 7, 2008)

This is stupid.  Topic locked.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Aug 30, 2008)

0.0
I have stumbled across something very old....


----------



## Jax (Aug 30, 2008)

Now we need something borrowed and something blue, dear.


----------



## Bruinbaard (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't get this topic


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 30, 2008)

Serious bumpage


----------



## Veho (Aug 30, 2008)

Thread necromancy.


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 30, 2008)

LoL we should keep this one alive, this topic is what the next generation of GBATempers should see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Now, be a good boy, and bump this topic, okay?

And maybe I'll go look for 3rd topic


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 30, 2008)

D:


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 30, 2008)

Unfortunately the oldest topic available is from 2006, not old enough to be salvaged.

Topic no 1,3,4,5, etc aren't around anymore, there goes my plan to keep historical topics alive


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 30, 2008)

I LOL'D


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 30, 2008)

at wut?


----------



## dice (Aug 30, 2008)

they're here

don't bother if you didn't join before 2006 (and even if you had, posting has been disabled for everyone)


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 30, 2008)

I LOL'D AGEN


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 30, 2008)

Part of GBAtemp history!


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 30, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> they're here
> 
> don't bother if you didn't join before 2006 (and even if you had, posting has been disabled for everyone)


Lol, I feel like making an account on the archive forums


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 30, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> D:





Spoiler


----------



## dice (Aug 30, 2008)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


highlight the whole of my post


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 30, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOES! Why has posting been disabled tho?


----------



## dice (Aug 30, 2008)

because it wouldn't be an archive otherwise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also we changed servers so in doing so things are kept seperate


----------



## iffy525 (Aug 31, 2008)

This is one of the very few testing area topics that were actually used to test something.  Amazing.


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 31, 2008)

Woah, I posted in this topic on March 26, 2005.  The memories...


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 31, 2008)

And we gotta keep it alive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And can I really create an account in that old GBATemp?


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 31, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> And we gotta keep it alive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can, but you wouldn't be able to post as dice said.


----------



## Raestloz (Aug 31, 2008)

So, what's the meaning of being able to create an ccount in the first place? Just so you can feel "alive"?


----------



## Salamantis (Aug 31, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> So, what's the meaning of being able to create an ccount in the first place? Just so you can feel "alive"?


Probably.


----------



## Raestloz (Sep 1, 2008)

Damn, I already registered, I'm activating my account! Why can't I log-in?


----------



## dice (Sep 1, 2008)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Unfortunately the oldest topic available is from 2006, not old enough to be salvaged.
> 
> Topic no 1,3,4,5, etc aren't around anymore, *there goes my plan to keep historical topics alive*
> 
> ...



seems my post was misunderstood... congrats on your time being wasted


----------



## Son of Science (Sep 1, 2008)

*Topic locked*  GBAtemp destroyed.


----------



## Joey90 (Sep 1, 2008)

I wanna be part of history too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





there should be more threads like this...


----------



## azotyp (Sep 1, 2008)

white text


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 7, 2008)

i will keep this thread alive untill gbatemp dies.


----------



## alex (Sep 7, 2008)

CODEOther Information
Wii Console Number: No Information
Animal Crossing: WW Friend Code: No Information
Atsumare Power Pro Kun DS Friend Code: No Information
Bleach DS Friend Code: No Information
Bomberman Land Touch Friend Code: No Information
Castlevania: Portrait of Ruin Friend Code: No Information
Clubhouse Games (42in1) Friend Code: No Information
Contact Friend Code: No Information
Digimon Story Friend Code: No Information
Digimon World DS Friend Code: No Information
Final Fantasy III Friend Code: No Information
Jump: Ultimate Stars Friend Code: No Information
Konductra Friend Code: No Information
LostMagic Friend Code: No Information
Magical Starsign Friend Code: No Information
Mario Kart DS Friend Code: No Information
Mario vs Donkey Kong 2 Friend Code: No Information
Metroid Prime Hunters: No Information
Naruto RPG 3 Friend Code: No Information
Pokémon Diamond Friend Code: No Information
Pokémon Pearl Friend Code: No Information
Puppynu Vector One Friend Code: No Information
Rune Factory Friend Code: No Information
Star Fox Command Friend Code: No Information
Tenchu: Dark Secret Friend Code: No Information
Tetris DS Friend Code: No Information
Tony Hawk's: AS Friend Code: No Information
Tony Hawk's Downhill Jam Friend Code: No Information
Touch Panic Friend Code: No Information
Wi-Fi Taiou: Yakuman for DS: No Information
Winning Eleven Friend Code: No Information
So that's how it seriously was before with Friend Codes?


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Sep 7, 2008)

In b4 close.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 7, 2008)

PizzaPasta wuz/iz here.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 7, 2008)

Long Live The Juggernaut!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 7, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Long Live The Pizzanaut!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 7, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Long Live The Juggernaut!


fixzord


----------



## PizzaPasta (Sep 7, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> PizzaPasta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JPdensetsu (Sep 17, 2008)

Cool, The 2nd topic ever on GBAtemp let's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it


----------



## fristi (Sep 17, 2008)

but what happend to the first one
its a mystery

~(**~)


----------



## DarkRey (Sep 17, 2008)

it got p0wned


merda


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 16, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## VatoLoco (Feb 4, 2012)

Vato wuz here.
The (nearly) 10 year thread LIVES ON!!


----------

